# EZ Tray by Trim-Tex



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

The DC on my job wants to try something new. He wants me to put this on the inside of a coffered ceiling with inside 90° angles. What's the easiest way to frame the angle for this product and am I holding it properly in my pic. I'm assuming I need to work with measurement #1 in order to do this ? Ignore #2 !

When installing, do I need to caulk the groove that meets with the ceiling with glue ?

Something tells me I'm going be be using a lot of new (to me) Trim-Tex stuff ! It's about time !:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You got me confused:blink:

Where are you finding a 90 degree angle in a coffered ceiling, Plus others might call a coffered ceiling something different where they live.......maybe

And how did you get the little degree symbol to appear after your 90, I don't see one on my keyboard:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You got me confused:blink:
> 
> Where are you finding a 90 degree angle in a coffered ceiling, Plus others might call a coffered ceiling something different where they live.......maybe
> 
> And how did you get the little degree symbol to appear after your 90, I don't see one on my keyboard:blink:


I could very well be using the wrong term. I'm no carpenter !:no: It's like this one but not angled.

Hold down Alt and press 0176 on the number pad for the degree symbol.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tray??


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> Tray??


Spanish for three ?  Even more confused now.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I could very well be using the wrong term. I'm no carpenter !:no: It's like this one but not angled.
> 
> Hold down Alt and press 0176 on the number pad for the degree symbol.:thumbsup:


90° it works:thumbup: how did you know how to do that:blink:

I think some call the coffered a trait ceiling too, but of coarse I could be wrong.

I have put 45° bullnose on the bottom run before, and some of that yukking magic bead on the 45 internals, but nothing like that.

Ill wait for trim tex, see what they say, maybe they got something cool for them


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

http://www.eztraysystem.com/

Check out all the pictures, watch the videos, read the install instructions

Stay other day and make more pay! 

Call our customer service if you ave any questions


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Tray??


That's the word, thank you Moore:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Spanish for three ?


I call them trays no matter what the angles ,,but then I also call them a pain In the ass !!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Whatever height #1 is, minus 1/2" for sheetrock? I'm not sure I care for "beads" that big with no true fastening at the top....looks like a good place for some construction adhesive, and then some caulk to fill the gap? I'll have to go and watch the application video now, or later, or something.....:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Whatever height #1 is, minus 1/2" for sheetrock? I'm not sure I care for "beads" that big with no true fastening at the top....looks like a good place for some construction adhesive, and then some caulk to fill the gap? I'll have to go and watch the application video now, or later, or something.....:whistling2:


You stole my question

How do you finish the top if the ceiling takes a dip or a dive....... or something ???????????????

If you caulk it, you will lose the sharp point ??????????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

think some call the coffered a trait ceiling too,



Now this I want an answer too.. here they call them trait. but some say tray ,,then h/os call them trade ceilings ..I'm a trade shouldn't all the ceilings be named after me


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I thought they were tray ceilings because they look like an upside down tray?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> http://www.eztraysystem.com/
> 
> Check out all the pictures, watch the videos, read the install instructions
> 
> ...


Ya, install instructions would have been nice. Had this show piece tossed into my hands today and need to make it work tomorrow morning. I'll figure it out !:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wnybassman said:


> I thought they were tray ceilings because they look like an upside down tray?


So I wonder what they call them down under then:whistling2:

I can't wait to hear what the kiwi's or Aussies call them


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Ya, install instructions would have been nice. Had this show piece tossed into my hands today and need to make it work tomorrow morning. I'll figure it out !:yes:


and you will mudslingr :thumbup::thumbup:[it's a tray ceiling] shhh!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> The DC on my job wants to try something new. He wants me to put this on the inside of a coffered ceiling with inside 90° angles. What's the easiest way to frame the angle for this product and am I holding it properly in my pic. I'm assuming I need to work with measurement #1 in order to do this ? Ignore #2 !
> 
> When installing, do I need to caulk the groove that meets with the ceiling with glue ?
> 
> Something tells me I'm going be be using a lot of new (to me) Trim-Tex stuff ! It's about time !:yes:


 I would try to attach framing to wall sides of coffered clg. The height of trim piece minus 5/8. You will need to frame to thickness of the bead flange atleast or you will be trimming your bead . Once rock is attached to new framing strip I would glue flange to rock and stapel with T50 also run a bead of glue on top flange to clg. Use bluetape to hold til glue dries. Hope that helps:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> I would try to attach framing to wall sides of coffered clg. The height of trim piece minus 5/8. You will need to frame to thickness of the bead flange atleast or you will be trimming your bead . Once rock is attached to new framing strip I would glue flange to rock and stapel with T50 also run a bead of glue on top flange to clg. Use bluetape to hold til glue dries. Hope that helps:thumbsup:



Exactly what I was thinking except ½" board. Thanks for backing up my thoughts !:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> and you will mudslingr :thumbup:[it's a tray ceiling] shhh!!


We call it coffered in Canada







, since it's shaped like a coffin lid. Which is odd, you would think you Americans would of came up with that name instead:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Exactly what I was thinking except ½" board. Thanks for backing up my thoughts !:thumbsup:


 Framing for 5/8 will make it a tighter to ceiling fit, will kind of force it up tighter


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> We call it coffered in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey .. ya learn something every day.... That looks like my dads master bedroom closet. :yes::yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

chris said:


> Framing for 5/8 will make it a tighter to ceiling fit, will kind of force it up tighter


 still using 1/2 board


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> So I wonder what they call them down under then:whistling2:
> 
> I can't wait to hear what the kiwi's or Aussies call them


What is this down under stuff who says the globe sits the way the show on a map?:whistling2:

As for the coffered ceiling we speak Canadian. It looks the same way up "down" here.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Framing for 5/8 will make it a tighter to ceiling fit, will kind of force it up tighter


Do you really want to force it up there? I think a perfect fit would be a little better than a tight fit in this scenario, with only one edge to mechanically fasten.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Do you really want to force it up there? I think a perfect fit would be a little better than a tight fit in this scenario, with only one edge to mechanically fasten.


 not being able to use a good fastener to attach top of trim to clg can get tricky. I would want to snug it up to clg tight:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> not being able to use a good fastener to attach top of trim to clg can get tricky. I would want to snug it up to clg tight:yes:


I suppose my concern is (if perhaps-too-tight-fit) that if your ceiling angle is a little too tight, then yes, you have a tight ceiling angle but maybe at the cost of compromising your fasten-able side? Tweaked vinyl sucks


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> So I wonder what they call them down under then:whistling2:
> 
> I can't wait to hear what the kiwi's or Aussies call them


Thing-a-me-jig, doo-hicky-wotsit, fa-shizzle-stick, fenangulater.
But most Kiwi blokes just point and grunt.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

http://www.trim-tex.com/installation/EZ Tray Installation Sheet.pdf

Use our 710 adhesive caulk or Big Stretch 
Little groove is for the adhesive
Must use 1/2 drywall 
Several thousand trays and no issues
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/installation/EZ Tray Installation Sheet.pdf
> 
> Use our 710 adhesive caulk or Big Stretch
> Little groove is for the adhesive
> ...


Hey Joe, do you guys have a place where a person might get CAD drawings of your profiles? I know a few architects that might find such details handy and then they might recommend a certain dywall guy for installation:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Had to scrap the EZ Tray idea on the coffered ceiling because of some pot lights that would not look right due to their positioning but 3 bedrooms will be getting some kind of Trim Tex moulding. Contractor wasn't thinking of moulding before he installed the pots.

Now I have to pick something out. One master br, 1 boys' and 1 girls'. Any suggestions ?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> We call it coffered in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a coffered ceiling in the States...









A *coffer* (or *coffering*) in architecture, is a sunken panel in the shape of a square, rectangle, or octagon in a ceiling, soffit or vault.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey mudslinger how bout doing the drywall art crown moulding with the built in rope light channel for the master bd rm? Maybe do a couple small built in with the 3/4 step a bull niche bead in the girls room ?Boys room I don't know lol 

I would like to maybe put that crown in my master bd rm so if you use it or if anybody else used it, I would be interested in some reviews


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Built-in rope light ? Never seen one.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Built-in rope light ? Never seen one.


Yeah it has a built in channel for a l.e.d. rope light, check their web site I'm sure its on there, if I was more computer savy I could post u a link but .... maybe someone else on here could do it, like maybe trim-tex :whistling2:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Coffered ceiling over here, I priced one 2 weeks ago and the G/C waffled on about this coffered ceiling for ages. Hang on though, the GC is AMERICAN, from New York! So I'm none the wiser as to what we call it over here now!
Anyway, my take is that we all stand round drinking COFFEE, and ask "How much extra do we get paid to tape THAT?"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> This is a coffered ceiling in the States...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what we would call a bunch of bulk heads, and we get stuck doing those a lot, except with these type of beads http://www.trim-tex.com/product_catalog.php?cat_display=showproduct&id=105

Thanks again for making my life more difficult trim tex :thumbup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Dont be shy about our EZ Tray very easy product to use
and you can use it on walls too
http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/EZ-Tray_Detail.pdf


or even a couple of simple layers on the wall or ceiling
http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/LBeadCeiling.pdf


toss in a couple of 1/4 x 1/4 reveals 
http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/Ceiling_Detail_ShadowBead.pdf

or maybe a ceiling medallion here or there
http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/Ceiling_Detail_ShadowBead.pdf

even a complete specialty themed room is doable
http://www.trim-tex.com/tips/HollywoodTheatre.pdf


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

our latest project in our 8,000 sf design center








6 products for the complete room: 350 Bull, 350 Bull Arch, Chamfer bead bottom of the octagon tray, Crown with light channel and our 3 3/4 Crown also 3/4 Step a Bull (not shown)









LED lighted Crown with a layer above finished with our #671 Decorative L Bead


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Haven't given up yet ! Been checking out some samples Think I'm going to use the top left crown moulding for the 3 bedrooms. And that step bull sure is nice !:thumbsup:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

If anyone would like to try a FREE EZ-Tray kit that finishes up to a 16x16' room (comes complete with pre mitered corners, #710 Adhesive caulk and full INSTRUCTIONS that all men should read first)

Also available is our 9" sample box/ display 

If you would like one or both of these items please e mail us at 
[email protected] And please include your name and UPS ship able address

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Just a reminder: Free EZ-Tray kit 
Great way to expand your services so you can stay another day and earn more pay. 

I haven't met a contractor yet that gets paid to move their scaffold, equipment and tools from one job site to the next.

Have a nice Sunday! 
Joe


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

i can buy mdf crown moulding for half the price of this stuff. just saying.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Have never seen 2 pieces of vinyl connected together on a wall requiring more than one length.

Can anyone walk me through ? I have 2- 14' walls and have 12' lengths of crown moulding. I have about 3 days to figure this out before my material arrives.

Thanks !


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

sounds like tou will have to splice if Im reading correctly. We will butt tight and cover seam in bead with mud. Preferably hot mud,just a light skim over seam and sand.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> sounds like tou will have to splice if Im reading correctly. We will butt tight and cover seam in bead with mud. Preferably hot mud,just a light skim over seam and sand.


 I do it the same way,,, its kinda the same thing as using them pre-made corners for bullnose,,, just wipe mud over the joint with your finger(each time you coat) building up enough "blob" to sand out, covering up the un-godly poor fitting joints. Works great:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> sounds like tou will have to splice if Im reading correctly. We will butt tight and cover seam in bead with mud. Preferably hot mud,just a light skim over seam and sand.





Capt-sheetrock said:


> I do it the same way,,, its kinda the same thing as using them pre-made corners for bullnose,,, just wipe mud over the joint with your finger(each time you coat) building up enough "blob" to sand out, covering up the un-godly poor fitting joints. Works great:thumbsup:


Do you mean something like extending a metal corner bead with a short piece in between(behind) for a connection point ?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> Do you mean something like extending a metal corner bead with a short piece in between(behind) for a connection point ?


Can't speak for the Captian(now THAT sounds strange), but I mean, just butting them together, nothing behind them.

Then applying enough mud to the joint(which is gonna look like crap), so that when it comes time to sand, YOU can sand it out,making it look as IF there is no joint there. We do this with bullnose corners, wheather they are "cut-in" or "pre-fabbed". Just makes a better looking corner or lap


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Capt and chris ! That's what I thought you meant but wasn't positive.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

1. Always read instructions first and check your cut with a dry fit 2. for a butt joint use the supplied foam insert as a joint backer and glue it together on both sides









Snip off the back flange on the second part of assembly









Leave a small 1/32 gap for caulk


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

20 hours of labor to complete this 13x11 room


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Trim-Tex said:


> 1. Always read instructions first and check your cut with a dry fit 2. for a butt joint use the supplied foam insert as a joint backer and glue it together on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't want to start as pissing contest with Trim-Tex,,,, but ya still need to GOB that joint up with mud, and then sand it down,,, IF you try filling it with caulk and paint it,, it will LOOK like you filled it with caulk and painted it. 

It don't take any skill at all to make trim look like it was done by a home-owner. If your doing drywall trim,,, it NEEDS to be smooth and consistant!!! And ya can't do that with caulk!!:whistling2:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Interesting facts: Most T Tex beads and all Crown Moldings, EZ Trays are designed with built in expansion to deal with Truss uplift So not only are they Water/humidity/rust/dent proof. and when properly installed they have enough GIVE to not edge crack. So yes there are cheap wood crown moldings available but the minute you install them thay usually shrink/swell/cup/warp/crack or split and will need to be re caulked over and over.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

CAPT-

You are 100% right! For all 2 way 3 way and butt joints on our vinyl beads smear on all purpose and sand it smooth.

And after caulking the butt on the crown and wiping you can either caulk and wipe a second time or smear and sand all purpose.

Ding Ding Ding you win a T-Shirt and a awesome Duo Fast staple gun with 5,000 staples

send me your T shirt size and address and we will send tomorrow:thumbup:

Joe


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I do it the same way,,, its kinda the same thing as using them pre-made corners for bullnose,,, just wipe mud over the joint with your finger(each time you coat) building up enough "blob" to sand out, covering up the un-godly poor fitting joints. Works great:thumbsup:


 They make bullnose knifes for that. And if you don't caulk first the mud will crack.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> 1. Always read instructions first and check your cut with a dry fit 2. for a butt joint use the supplied foam insert as a joint backer and glue it together on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahhhhh ! That will make things easier ! Thanks for posting the pics ! How many inserts per box ?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Trim-Tex said:


> CAPT-
> 
> You are 100% right! For all 2 way 3 way and butt joints on our vinyl beads smear on all purpose and sand it smooth.
> 
> ...


 
Joe, I know I'm an old grump,,,,, thats my job man.

I do like your products, sho-nuff. I even like the manufactured corners. Like three-ways around a soffit. 

I also know that however the corner/joint is attached,,,, it needs to finished with mud and sanded to make it look continious and flowing.:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I don't want to start as pissing contest with Trim-Tex,,,, but ya still need to GOB that joint up with mud, and then sand it down,,, IF you try filling it with caulk and paint it,, it will LOOK like you filled it with caulk and painted it.
> 
> It don't take any skill at all to make trim look like it was done by a home-owner. If your doing drywall trim,,, it NEEDS to be smooth and consistant!!! *And ya can't do that with caulk*!!:whistling2:


But what if you have a really really big caulk?:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> But what if you have a really really big caulk?:whistling2:


 LOL

Really tho,,, I LIKE the way trom-tex has used the foam to "set" the joint like we use a peice of metal bead to "line-up" the joint. But just like with metal bead, the "splice" has to be "done" with mud.

And,,,,,,, BTW,,,,,, MY caulk gun is BIGGER than yours,,, so there,,, BY GOLLY !!!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL
> 
> Really tho,,, I LIKE the way trom-tex has used the foam to "set" the joint like we use a peice of metal bead to "line-up" the joint. But just like with metal bead, the "splice" has to be "done" with mud.
> 
> And,,,,,,, BTW,,,,,, MY caulk gun is BIGGER than yours,,, so there,,, BY GOLLY !!!!!


I hear you on the mudding the joints. I was surprised to see the foam insert, it's a good idea for those joints that don't have anything else behind them....I've never liked splicing beads....it always seem to throw them out of line. I just butt them together and staple the sh!t out of the join.

And as for you having a bigger gun, you're probably right.....but mine is WAY faster:whistling2:


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Sass Drywall Muskegan, Michigan

Tom Sass took our EZ Tray to new hieghts



















Expand you offerings and reward your clients 
We are here to help!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL
> 
> Really tho,,, I LIKE the way trom-tex has used the foam to "set" the joint like we use a peice of metal bead to "line-up" the joint. But just like with metal bead, the "splice" has to be "done" with mud.
> 
> And,,,,,,, BTW,,,,,, MY caulk gun is BIGGER than yours,,, so there,,, BY GOLLY !!!!!



is that your final answer................. ? 

:notworthy:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Trim-Tex said:


> 1. Always read instructions first and check your cut with a dry fit 2. for a butt joint use the supplied foam insert as a joint backer and glue it together on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got your box of samples yesterday evening. I showed em to my step-son(aka ,,,2buckjr,,,look-alike) . 

I gave him one of your catolges and one of the tee-shirts. 

I TRIED to explain to him that this would be a good thing for him to promote,,,, I'm too old to get into much of anything new,,,lol.

I was really impressed with all the options that you guys have,,, didn't realize you covered that much ground,,,,,,,,, Nice work!!!!!

Thanks again !!!!!!!!!! 
Craig


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Went to put up my Trim-Tex #6310 3¾ crown moulding today and went back home because the supplier had ordered 3 boxes of EZ Tray instead. Miscommunication or brain fart on somebody's part.

And there was no caulking or tube glue included like I asked.:blink: I would like to use the EZ Tray but it just won't look right in these rooms. I'll save it for another job.

And to top it off it will take another 1 1/2 weeks to get my crown moulding here in their next yard shipment.:furious: Boy am I gonna hear it from the GC/builder/HO ! Unless I order a tractor trailer full !

This stuff just has not caught on here yet and nobody knows a thing about them it seems. I hope I can help change that. Just wish it was easier obtaining this product !


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

3+ boxes of #6310 Crown Molding and #710 adhesive caulk are in stock at Wallboard Trim & Tool in Toronto and you can have have them in 2 days. Please have your local dealer contact them to place an emergancy order


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

EZ-Tray featured in a commercial office project. 

















Our Architectural Access Door Bead on openings


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> 3+ boxes of #6310 Crown Molding and #710 adhesive caulk are in stock at Wallboard Trim & Tool in Toronto and you can have have them in 2 days. Please have your local dealer contact them to place an emergency order


I appreciate your concern ! I really do ! Unfortunately "emergency" means squat around here. Next time I'll order it myself.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> 3+ boxes of #6310 Crown Molding and #710 adhesive caulk are in stock at Wallboard Trim & Tool in Toronto and you can have have them in 2 days. Please have your local dealer contact them to place an emergancy order










Sir Mudslingr lives in Gods country, he one of those Canadians that gets to see Moose and beavers every day. He's probably buried under 2 feet of snow already


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Seriously, when our warehouse distributor (they stock 100% of our products) says they can do it in 2 days they can! No Bull. Just trying to help


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Seriously, when our warehouse distributor (they stock 100% of our products) says they can do it in 2 days they can! No Bull. Just trying to help


I was thinking that a Trim-Tex rep wouldn't blow smoke up a contractor's ass when a deadline was concerned. Nice Work Joe...now we'll just have to see if mudslinger will use this information to save the day...:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I was thinking that a Trim-Tex rep wouldn't blow smoke up a contractor's ass when a deadline was concerned. Nice Work Joe...now we'll just have to see if mudslinger will use this information to save the day...:whistling2:


I have no doubt of Joe's claim ! This time I will choose to see if the supplier can redeem itself of this mix up quicker than I normally expect.:whistling2: Ya I'm gonna get my ass chewed off a bit but I know I'm still needed and wanted.

The suppliers are a great bunch of guys that carry almost anything I need but occasionally there's something that's a PITA to get.

Thanks to Joe I now have a name and contact # for any future orders.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sir Mudslingr lives in Gods country, he one of those Canadians that gets to see Moose and beavers every day. He's probably buried under 2 feet of snow already


Nah, a god would be smart enough to stay away from here !:yes: We're in the middle of the darn country. You'd think we'd have everything available here !

We got our first 2" of snow yesterday and it's trying to stick around.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Got my 3 boxes of #6312 crown moulding yesterday and installed it today. I like working with this stuff a lot ! It was easy and relatively quick considering it was my first time using this product.

I'm not and never was a carpenter.:no: I bought a compound mitre saw at a pawn shop last year to cut a 2x4 and today I learned for the first time ever what compound means. So that's what that gauge on the back of the saw is for !!:bangin: Makes them 22.5° cuts much easier ! :sweatdrop: Butting pieces together with the foam inserts is a breeze and leaves backing for caulking. We turned the blade around on my saw to cut with and I suggest you slide a foam insert into the section you are cutting to keep it rigid so as not to vibrate which might cause an unwanted chip or 2.
There are 5 or 6 foam inserts on a 12' piece which keep it from being springy on the wall if you were to push on it with your finger. 

Anyway, I'm itchin' to use more now and would love to try some EZ Tray !

Nice stuff Trim-Tex !!!:thumbup:

Now can someone fill me in on the proper procedure for painting this? Or is it just prime and paint like everything else ?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

looks good


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice work:thumbsup: I would like to do that more


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

nice looking work mud !!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

It says you bought a compound saw to cut a 2x4. that is something I would tell my wife. Honey I need to buy this saw so I can cut a 2x4. LOL.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good Sir mudslngr

Do you know what the price would work out to for material cost vs wood (or MDF)

I know the trim-tex has better selling points, like it don't shrink, less paint, maybe they can give those points again (couldn't find them)

It would be nice to add the stuff to our to do list, Just like the kiwi and Aussies seem to install their cornice. If we could cut the trimmers throats, if I were to state it nicely, it could be more BUCKS in our pocket.

I know the trimmers charge x amount a running foot, I forget how much though. I know it's your 1st time doing it, but have you thought about how much a running foot you would charge ????????

Material plus labour, just wondering


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm more impressed with your seams.. Nice!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll know more tomorrow 2buck. I just ordered it. The gc/ho picked it up.

The 3 bedrooms/14 pieces took my partner and I 2½ hours to install. We took our time too so we wouldn't screw up anything. I might have to do a few installs to figure out a footage rate. Hourly might be a good thing for more detailed jobs. A little more work involved with EZ Tray so that will be different for sure.
I would also like to do much more of this. So many boring old and new houses around that could use some pizazz. I could see a future just installing this stuff !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> It says you bought a compound saw to cut a 2x4. that is something I would tell my wife. Honey I need to buy this saw so I can cut a 2x4. LOL.


My honey is hanging on a wall on that 2x4. Her name is Sony Bravia 46".


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I am doing some repairs tomorrw for a interior design/painter who is highly respected in my area. I am going to show her some of the possibilities with trim-tex products and see if I can get her on board with it. I am not a salesman but I am gonna tell anybody who will listen because I really like the way these products look when finished and I really think there could be a market for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> I am doing some repairs tomorrw for a interior design/painter who is highly respected in my area. I am going to show her some of the possibilities with trim-tex products and see if I can get her on board with it. I am not a salesman but I am gonna tell anybody who will listen because I really like the way these products look when finished and I really think there could be a market for this kind of stuff.


 I agree,,, it is a great selling point,,,if'in you can market it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> CAPT-
> 
> You are 100% right! For all 2 way 3 way and butt joints on our vinyl beads smear on all purpose and sand it smooth.
> 
> ...


Your the next contestant On the answer is right:thumbsup:

your suppose to say Fiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeee thouuuuuuuusssaaaaaand Staples


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> i can buy mdf crown moulding for half the price of this stuff. just saying.


When cutting MDF it gives of something I can't remember what but it is Toxic to health

Besides why the five you want to talk a home owner into mdf when we are tapers


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like Gotmud is suckholing for a shirt and staple gun (see post 82)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Looks like Gotmud is suckholing for a shirt and staple gun (see post 82)


Free T shirts ,I missed that one, XXL please:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I call them trays no matter what the angles ,,but then I also call them a pain In the ass !!!



Ahhh Mr. Moore that is called custom amd with custom comes Custom$$$$$$$:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Looks like Gotmud is suckholing for a shirt and staple gun (see post 82)




Will ya think differently if he gets the stuff


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks good Mudslinger.
I must admit though, I am a little bit puzzled why the US & Canada dont have cornice. Not to put down trim tex but we have been using profiles like that for years. All made out of rock.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> My honey is hanging on a wall on that 2x4. Her name is Sony Bravia 46".


Dude....you ARE really good at sales. "Honey, I need to go buy this saw to cut a 2x4......to hang up our new big screen TV!!"


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Mudslingr, We are thrilled that you're happy with our products, and I have to say you did a great job on the install! The best part is that you "GET IT" and you want to expand your offerings. YAH! You even used a finishing nail to hold the outside corner on your very first install:thumbup: I'm proud!

Fact: all of our extrusions that get mud or paint are manufactured with a high tech super matte finish surface. Our vinyl doesn't need to be sealed or primed. So if it's easier you can put final color right on any Trim-Tex product. If you are spray priming just try not to load it up to much. cheap primers are just that, cheap and they have the least bond. Finish colors have the most bond. Heres a tip that works for me: flat on ceiling, semi gloss on the crown (brushed or sprayed) eggshell on walls 

All our extrusions are designed with built in expansion so your customer or you will never have to recaulk again.

Joe


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Coated it with some 90 and then skimmed it with mud today. Looking pretty darn good if I say so myself !

The Trim-Tex caulking/adhesive is VERY nice ! All but 1 butt joint turned out great with 1 coat. No need for 2 coats in this case.

Except pic #5 ! Had a little elevation difference(got past me somehow:whistling2 but I loaded the caulking with a 3" knife and then skimmed it with mud. Worked great !

Not sure if this caulking/adhesive is supposed to be sandable but it did work for me. Absolutely minimal sanding of course. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Mudslingr, We are thrilled that you're happy with our products, and I have to say you did a great job on the install! The best part is that you "GET IT" and you want to expand your offerings. YAH! You even used a finishing nail to hold the outside corner on your very first install:thumbup: I'm proud!
> 
> Fact: all of our extrusions that get mud or paint are manufactured with a high tech super matte finish surface. Our vinyl doesn't need to be sealed or primed. So if it's easier you can put final color right on any Trim-Tex product. If you are spray priming just try not to load it up to much. cheap primers are just that, cheap and they have the least bond. Finish colors have the most bond. Heres a tip that works for me: flat on ceiling, semi gloss on the crown (brushed or sprayed) eggshell on walls
> 
> ...


Thanks for your confidence and tips Joe ! Much appreciated !!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Just a reminder: Free EZ-Tray kit
> Great way to expand your services so you can stay another day and earn more pay.
> 
> I haven't met a contractor yet that gets paid to move their scaffold, equipment and tools from one job site to the next.
> ...



Put the logo on the box:thumbsup:

Oh and I am waiting for the free T and the staple gun with the Fiiiiiivvvvvveee thouuuuuuuuuussaaannnnd staples:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Mudslingr, We are thrilled that you're happy with our products, and I have to say you did a great job on the install! The best part is that you "GET IT" and you want to expand your offerings. YAH! You even used a finishing nail to hold the outside corner on your very first install:thumbup: I'm proud!
> 
> Fact: all of our extrusions that get mud or paint are manufactured with a high tech super matte finish surface. Our vinyl doesn't need to be sealed or primed. So if it's easier you can put final color right on any Trim-Tex product. If you are spray priming just try not to load it up to much. cheap primers are just that, cheap and they have the least bond. Finish colors have the most bond. Heres a tip that works for me: flat on ceiling, semi gloss on the crown (brushed or sprayed) eggshell on walls
> 
> ...


Can you put that on the box also so the painters can see it


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Looks like Gotmud is suckholing for a shirt and staple gun (see post 82)


Not at all mudshark, look at those pics, that's what I'm talkin bout! 
I think it looks awesome and I think Its awsome that us tapers can do it, kind of stuff the old plaster guys used to do with plaster:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gotmud said:


> Not at all mudshark, look at those pics, that's what I'm talkin bout!
> I think it looks awesome and I think Its awsome that us tapers can do it, kind of stuff the old plaster guys used to do with plaster:thumbsup:



Exactly what I thought too gotmud ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gotmud said:


> Not at all mudshark, look at those pics, that's what I'm talkin bout!
> I think it looks awesome and I think Its awsome that us tapers can do it, kind of stuff the old plaster guys used to do with plaster:thumbsup:


Yeah I was just funnin with ya gotmud - It is great to see your enthusiasm on ways to improve the drywall trade. That product is looking pretty good, I might want to try it on my own house.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Yeah I was just funnin with ya gotmud - It is great to see your enthusiasm on ways to improve the drywall trade. That product is looking pretty good, I might want to try it on my own house.


Lol I knew you were, that is where I am gonna try it first.
I figure that way if I f it up, I only gotta listen to the whiff bitch about it lol :thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Sass Drywall Muskegan, Michigan
> 
> Tom Sass took our EZ Tray to new hieghts
> 
> ...


Fantastic


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> This is a coffered ceiling in the States...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




just did a similar unit 2 summers ago, after i went to do something else they F*7%'d it up with only a second coat, gets even crazier they painted with out a back roll:blink:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> I could very well be using the wrong term. I'm no carpenter !:no: It's like this one but not angled.
> 
> Hold down Alt and press 0176 on the number pad for the degree symbol.:thumbsup:


 I always wonder why the GC dosent keep those un stained windows protected. He has much to lose by letting them get messed up.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

350 Bull Arch L bead on wall, 3 1/2 Crown on 2 layers of 5/8 drywall 
our double 5/8 Decorative L bead style 661










3 1/2 Crown, 350 Bull Arch on edge of soffit and niche
2 decorative Chail Rails easily flex on the face of curved soffit


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

GAZMAN
A trip to Australia in 2001 visiting our awesome distributor Wallboard Tools and many jobsites inspired our crown molding product line. All of you do a fantastic job with cornice design and installation! Impressive to say the least! We headed back all fired up to bring improved aesthetics and more billable work to the drywall industry in North America. 
Our research showed that most framing in AU is steel and very stable, here it’s dimensional lumber and since framing lumber is very unstable we engineered a good amount of expansion into control into our Crown. (No other crown molding/cornice on the planet provides this) So our design is to have it rigid enough to cut and install yet flexible enough to move with truss uplift and severe deflection, plus move with lumber that is drying and moving in every direction. (Always use our high quality #710 Adhesive caulk or Big Stretch and you or the homeowner will never re caulk again.
Remember drywallers don’t install Trim or cornices and wood always: shrinks, warps, splits, cups, cracks, needs re caulking and is unstable with heat cold and humidity. 
Trim-Tex firmly believes that the more Drywall Art, drywall returns on doors & windows, EZ Tray ceilings, Layering details and crown moldings that you the professional drywall contractor can install the better for your revenue and the homeowners happiness. Not to mention the benefit to the entire drywall industry with less drywall scraps to pay hauling away and more use of board, mud, screws, bead ect.
Thanks for using our products, for your time and willingness to learn!
Joe


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

This is pretty sweet thread so I thought I'd revive it.
I'm going to be doing 2 ez-tray ceilings in the house I'm working on now.
I'm thinking of building a bulk head around the perimeter of the room and using a Niche bead for the corner and then having two small tray ceilings inside that perimeter.

Something similar to what was posted on page 4 of this thread. (But without the vents obviously)








I think it should look nifty. Haven't decided if I'm going to put a moulding yet or not...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is pretty sweet thread so I thought I'd revive it.
> I'm going to be doing 2 ez-tray ceilings in the house I'm working on now.
> I'm thinking of building a bulk head around the perimeter of the room and using a Niche bead for the corner and then having two small tray ceilings inside that perimeter.
> 
> ...


You should post step by step pictures for me, then I could use them to TEACH people down the road someday:whistling2:

Right JOE:thumbup::jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should post step by step pictures for me, then I could use them to TEACH people down the road someday:whistling2:
> 
> Right JOE


Me and Joe we're talking about you on the phone a few days ago :yes:
Told him there was no one better for the job :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> GAZMAN
> A trip to Australia in 2001 visiting our awesome distributor Wallboard Tools and many jobsites inspired our crown molding product line. All of you do a fantastic job with cornice design and installation! Impressive to say the least! We headed back all fired up to bring improved aesthetics and more billable work to the drywall industry in North America.
> Our research showed that most framing in AU is steel and very stable, here it’s dimensional lumber and since framing lumber is very unstable we engineered a good amount of expansion into control into our Crown. (No other crown molding/cornice on the planet provides this) So our design is to have it rigid enough to cut and install yet flexible enough to move with truss uplift and severe deflection, plus move with lumber that is drying and moving in every direction. (Always use our high quality #710 Adhesive caulk or Big Stretch and you or the homeowner will never re caulk again.
> Remember drywallers don’t install Trim or cornices and wood always: shrinks, warps, splits, cups, cracks, needs re caulking and is unstable with heat cold and humidity.
> ...



My apologies Joe, you addressed part of this to me and I didn't respond. I missed this thread completely some how. That crown does look good. I can sure see the benefit of having a small amount of flex.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Me and Joe we're talking about you on the phone a few days ago :yes:
> Told him there was no one better for the job :thumbsup:


You should be a member of my first class, That way I can fail you









Then you can keep taking the class over and over again, so Joe can put his kids through College


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

......


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You should be a member of my first class, That way I can fail you
> 
> Then you can keep taking the class over and over again, so Joe can put his kids through College


:laughing: See! You're already thinking of ways of making the company money. You're the right man for the job! :thumbsup:


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> This is pretty sweet thread so I thought I'd revive it.
> I'm going to be doing 2 ez-tray ceilings in the house I'm working on now.
> I'm thinking of building a bulk head around the perimeter of the room and using a Niche bead for the corner and then having two small tray ceilings inside that perimeter.
> 
> ...



That ceiling is on my to list too. Love it!


----------

